# Bentley University Police Dispatcher (mulitiple openings)



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

https://www.higheredjobs.com/clickthru/redirect.cfm?JobCode=176672320


----------



## keepingitquiet (Dec 23, 2014)

Not sure why it’s not mentioned in the posting, but dispatchers are eligible for details at a $50/hr rate. Not a bad deal, and they have a history of promoting to patrol from dispatch. Good opportunity.


----------

